# Downsampling funktioniert nicht ganz (AMD)



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2013)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem meinen Monitor zudownsamplen (kann man das so sagen). Ich habe es jetzt in PCGH Print reingeschrieben, weil ich es so wie in eurer Anleitung auf dem Heft (Als Video auf der DVD) gesehen, aber es funktioniert leider nicht so wie es bei euch klappt.
Ich habe alles so gemacht, wie ihr es beschrieben habt: Einen alten AMD Treiber (12.11 BETA 11) entpackt und dann den 2D/3D (Monitor) Treiber einzelnt installiert und dann mit dem DS-Tool alles einstellen. Bis dahin funktionerte auch noch alles (Treiber Version und Datum wurden auch geändert) und ich konnte alles einstellen im DS-Tool einstellen. Nachedem ich das getan habe und in Windows die neue Auflösung aktzeptieren/anwenden wollte kam aber diese Fehlermeldung:

Titel: Einstellung ändern
Text: "Ihre Angezeige konnte nicht in diese Auflösung geändert werden. Verwenden sie eine andere Auflösung"
Danach kann man nur "ok" klicken und es geht in die vorher ausgewählt Auflösung

Ich habe die Auflösungen "2560x1440" und "2720x1530" versucht
Mein Monitor ist ein LG FLATRON E2351 mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1920x1080. 
Mein aktueller AMD Treiber ist der 13.2 BETA 2, welchen ich nachdem das alles klappte aktualieren wollte.

Sorry falls ich es in das falsche Forum geschrieben habe, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr mir trotzdem helfen könnt


----------



## Norkzlam (27. April 2013)

Ich habe das selbe Problem.


----------



## Ion (27. April 2013)

Habt ihr beiden denn auch einen modifizierten Monitortreiber installiert?

File-Upload.net - monitor.inf



Damit erst, konnte ich Downsampling mit einer AMD Karte nutzen.
Treiber war dabei egal.


----------



## Axonia (27. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Habt ihr beiden denn auch einen modifizierten Monitortreiber installiert?
> 
> File-Upload.net - monitor.inf
> 
> ...



Naja ist bei dir aber auch schon was her mein Freund 
Treiber ist leider nicht egal, damit habe ich mich auch rumgeärgert. 
Derzeit ist mir das Thema egal geworden, weil ich ebenfalls ordentliche Probleme hatte 
Kann euch da leider auch nicht helfen. Aber Vllt geht's ja mit dem Treiber für den Monitor. Der ist auf jeden fall essentiell.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. April 2013)

Geht der monitortreiber für alle monitore? Hab nen led acer 24 zoll.

Mfg


----------



## THECOOKIE94 (27. April 2013)

Man muss auf catalyst 12.10 downgraden, dann in der DownsamplingGUI die Auflösung hinzufügen, und dann wieder auf die neueste Catalyst-Version upgraden.
Außerdem braucht man den von Iron genannten Monitortreiber.


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Habt ihr beiden denn auch einen modifizierten Monitortreiber installiert?
> 
> File-Upload.net - monitor.inf
> 
> ...


 
Ne, versuche ich jetzt mal. Schade das sowas dann nicht auch im Video gesagt wurde 
Aber was soll ich jetzt mit der Datei machen?
Wo muss ich die einfügen o.ä.?



THECOOKIE94 schrieb:


> Man muss auf catalyst 12.10 downgraden, dann in der DownsamplingGUI die Auflösung hinzufügen, und dann wieder auf die neueste Catalyst-Version upgraden.
> Außerdem braucht man den von Iron genannten Monitortreiber.


 
Naja, im Video wurde gesagt, das man nur einen 12.11 BETA 11 (welcher auch im Video verwendet wurde) der letzte war, welcher custom Auflösung unterstütze


----------



## Ion (27. April 2013)

Die Datei muss man im Geräte Manager als neuen Treiber für den Monitor installieren.
Danach neu starten und per DS-Tool die neue Auflösung einfügen. Hat bei mir damals mit mehreren Treibern funktioniert.


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Datei muss man im Geräte Manager als neuen Treiber für den Monitor installieren.
> Danach neu starten und per DS-Tool die neue Auflösung einfügen. Hat bei mir damals mit mehreren Treibern funktioniert.


 
Danke 
Wenn ich den PC morgen früh neustarte, dann schaue ich mal ob es funktioniert! ;D


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. April 2013)

Jo, klappt echt ;D
Ist vorallem bei so Konsolen Spielen, die kein AA mit liefern sehr nützlich! 

Danke an alle


----------



## Ion (28. April 2013)

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2013)

Interessant, da bei unseren Tests kein LCD-Mod-Treiber mehr nötig war. Das ist wohl von Rechner zu Rechner unterschiedlich. Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um eine Bastellösung.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Interessant, da bei unseren Tests kein LCD-Mod-Treiber mehr nötig war. Das ist wohl von Rechner zu Rechner unterschiedlich. Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um eine Bastellösung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ja, ist dann nur schade das man sowas erst nachdem man so ein Video gemacht hat merkt ;D


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. April 2013)

Ich will, dass AMD das wie Nvidia in den Treiber direkt integriert, wenn auch die nativen 2560x1440 schon ganz gut sind, aber mehr Hz wären schön


----------



## Norkzlam (28. April 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch.
Nur habe ich nun ein anderes Problem. Ich wollte ausprobieren, ob ich meinen Bildschirm noch ein paar Hertz entlocken kann , ich kann zwar mehr Hertz im Tool einstellen und diese Hertz Zahlen sowohl im Spiel als auch unter Windows auswählen , trotzdem bekomme ich mit V-sync nicht mehr als 60 Hertz.


----------



## Scalon (28. April 2013)

hast du es mal mit einem Framelimiter probiert? Damit müsstest du deine Framerate auch über 60 FPS fixen können


----------



## Norkzlam (28. April 2013)

Dafür müsste ich aber V-Sync deaktivieren und  Tearing ertragen , oder?


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. April 2013)

Nein ein limiter macht das gleiche wie vsync.

Mfg


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. April 2013)

Nein tut er nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (28. April 2013)

Macht er nicht.
Denn im Gegensatz zu Vsync läuft er nicht wirklich synchron zur Hardware -  ab und zu sieht man dadurch auch mal ein bisschen Tearing. Da muss man aber schon drauf aufpassen.
Aber das war bestimmt auch nicht gemeint - Stehen Moni und Limiter auf z.B. 70, dann gibts bei 69 FPS natürlich Tearing, ist klar.

Ist aber komisch - meinen Monitor konnte ich schon immer problemlos auf 75Hz schalten - und selbstverständlich ist Vsync dann auch auf 75 Hz.

Wenn Vsync auf 60 Hz hängt, dann hängt die Grafikkarte auch drauf - und der TFT. Sprich - die Umschaltung hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Norkzlam (28. April 2013)

Ich werde es wohl einfach morgen nochmal probieren. 
Das seltsame ist , ich kann die Hertz unter Windows einstellen und auch in BF3 die Auflösung auf 1920x1080@65Hertz stellen , V-Sync. hängt weiter bei 60. Ich habe auch schon höhere Werte die sicher nicht laufen werden ( z.B. 120 Hz ) eingestellt  ohne das es darauf irgendeine Reaktion gab.


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. April 2013)

Also ich hab den Catalyst 13.1 und bei mir funzt DS wunderbar. Nur halt nicht im Windowsbetrieb sonder nur im Spiel, und auch nur im Fenstermodus den ich danach manuell maximiere.
Aber abgesehen davon klappt alles. Mit dem Vorteil dass ich mich auf dem Desktop nicht mit winzigen Symbolen rumschlagen muss und in Spielen Performancegewinne habe


----------



## Rizoma (29. April 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch.
> Nur habe ich nun ein anderes Problem. Ich wollte ausprobieren, ob ich meinen Bildschirm noch ein paar Hertz entlocken kann , ich kann zwar mehr Hertz im Tool einstellen und diese Hertz Zahlen sowohl im Spiel als auch unter Windows auswählen , trotzdem bekomme ich mit V-sync nicht mehr als 60 Hertz.


 

Es wäre hilfreich wenn man wüsste was für ein Monitor du hast.


----------



## OctoCore (29. April 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon höhere Werte die sicher nicht laufen werden ( z.B. 120 Hz ) eingestellt  ohne das es darauf irgendeine Reaktion gab.


 
Das ist ja praktisch ein Hinweis darauf, dass es nicht funktioniert. Die meisten Montoren kämen dann mit einem schwarzen Bild und vielleicht einem Hinweis auf einen nicht unterstützten Videomodus.
Bei den normaleren Videomodi kannst du dir bestimmt vom Monitor sagen lassen, mit welcher Bildwechselfrequenz er läuft, bei den meisten Monitoren findet sich irgendwo im OSD eine Infofunktion.


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2013)

Ich nutze 2560x1440 @ 85 Hz. Mehr sieht nicht wirklich besser aus und kostet noch mehr Leistung. Da ich FPS-Fetischist bin, ist selbst 1440p in aktuellen Spielen wie Bioshock Infinite mit meiner 7970 @ MAX mir persönlich zu ruckelig. Aber in älteren Spielen wie Dead Space, Bioshock etc. machts Spaß und beruhigt das flimmrige Bild doch spürbar. In derartigen Spielen wären höhere nutzbare Auflösungen wie z.B. 4K wünschenswert, da selbst dafür die Power noch reichen würde. Vlt. bekommt es AMD ja mal hin, das in den Treiber zu integrieren.


----------



## Ion (29. April 2013)

@beren2707
Warum nutzt du nicht einfach SGSSAA?


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2013)

Seit wann geht SSAA in Bioshock 1 + 2, Dead Space 1 + 2 etc? In Spielen, die MSAA anbieten, nutze ich natürlich SSAA (wie z.B. in Max Payne 2 8xSSAA ), aber dass in den von mir genannten Spielen SSAA funktionieren sollte, wäre mir neu. Gibts da Tricks?


----------



## Ion (29. April 2013)

Funzen die da nicht? O.o
Ok, da hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung. Einfach mal das AA erzwingen, sollte dann nicht was passieren?
In Dead Space geht es soweit ich weiß nur mit AA-Bits.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. April 2013)

In _Bioshock_ beispielsweise kann man SGSSAA einfach per Treiber forcieren, auch wenn's im Spiel nicht angeboten wird.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. April 2013)

Für Dead Space gibts ein Radit-Profil - das tut aber iirc nichts, oder nicht viel. Da nutze ich auch DS stattdessen.


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2013)

Stimmt, SSAA in Bioshock habe ich mal über RadeonPro erzwungen. Sah aber meiner Meinung nach kaum besser als SMAA aus, immer noch viel zu flimmerig; vlt. hats nicht so richtig geklappt. Werde es mal über den Treiber testen und wenn nicht, wohl DS + erzwungenes SSAA nutzen. Das sollte dann die Bildunruhe lindern. 
In Dead Space hätte ich hingegen wirklich gerne 4K, selbst in 1440p langweilt sich die heruntergetaktete Karte bei ~300FPS. Wird Zeit, dass AMD mal hinsichtlich DS aktiv(er) wird.


----------



## Norkzlam (29. April 2013)

Ich habe diesen Bildschirm 
Die Auflösungen kann ich problemlos ändern , die Hertz werden immer noch nicht übernommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. April 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Stimmt, SSAA in Bioshock habe ich mal über RadeonPro erzwungen. Sah aber meiner Meinung nach kaum besser als SMAA aus, immer noch viel zu flimmerig; vlt. hats nicht so richtig geklappt. Werde es mal über den Treiber testen und wenn nicht, wohl DS + erzwungenes SSAA nutzen. Das sollte dann die Bildunruhe lindern.
> In Dead Space hätte ich hingegen wirklich gerne 4K, selbst in 1440p langweilt sich die heruntergetaktete Karte bei ~300FPS. Wird Zeit, dass AMD mal hinsichtlich DS aktiv(er) wird.


 
Wenn sich deine Grafikkarte langweilt, darfst du auch mal alles kombinieren.  SGSSAA oder Downsampling lässt sich mit SMAA kombinieren, das Wirkungsprinzip ergänzt sich bestens. Wenn man die Leistung hat, erklimmt man ganz neue Qualitäts-Sphären. Ich habe jüngst _Black Ops 2_ mit 4x SGSSAA + SMAA + LumaSharpen via RadeonPro durchgespielt und fand's oft (ungewohnt) todschick.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rizoma (29. April 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Bildschirm
> Die Auflösungen kann ich problemlos ändern , die Hertz werden immer noch nicht übernommen.



Lies dir mal das hier durch ich glaube du hast ein ähnliches Problem 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/268972-monitor-oc-auf-120hz-3d.html


----------



## Norkzlam (30. April 2013)

Ja , mit dieser Anleitung habe ich es bis 78hz geschafft. Die neue Frequenz wird auch durch das OSD bestätigt.
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Iro540 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe das mit dem DS auh mal versucht. Ganz nett, nur sehe ich dann auf meinen bildschirm nix mehr und in den spielen erkenne ich keine schrift mehr (habs erstmal nur in simcity probiert und da erkenne ich nix); und ich habe mir erst ne neue brille verpassen lassen...

Merkt man denn bei anderen spielen wirklich soviel unterschied? Habe bis jetzt nur gemerkt, dass alles kleiner geworden ist, klar und dadurch schaerfer... Oder vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nicht das system von DS gerafft und bin zu bloed, das richtig einzustellen. 

Ach, mein monitor ist nen liyama prolite 24" und graka ne asus hd 7970. Meine neue aufloseung ist 25660x1440.

Gruesse. 

Da Iro


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

In einigen Spielen (wie _Diablo 3_ und _WoW_) werden HUD-Elemente nicht kleiner, da ist Downsampling durchweg besser als die native Auflösung. Es flimmert weniger und die Texturen werden feiner dargestellt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Iro540 (3. Mai 2013)

Habs gerade mit farcry3 ausprobiert. Das gras wirkt wesentlich feiner und nicht soo matschig. Und ich finde, obwohl ich stets ueber 30 fps habe, ist die gefuehlt steuerung und wahrnehmung des bildes schwammiger und nicht so schnell. Bei 1080p habe ich auch logischerweise ueber 30 fps und da fuehlt sich das spiel erwas schneller an.

Ansonsten hab ih das noch nicht probiert. Hatte vorhin ein paar aufhaenger mit meiner oc-graka und ds.

Iro


----------



## Goldschlappi (3. Mai 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Und ich finde, obwohl ich stets ueber 30 fps habe, ist die gefuehlt steuerung und wahrnehmung des bildes schwammiger und nicht so schnell. Bei 1080p habe ich auch logischerweise ueber 30 fps und da fuehlt sich das spiel erwas schneller an.
> Iro


 
Das man mit ü. 30 FPS ein flüssigeres Bild, als mit 30 oder niedriger, hat ist doch logisch oder nicht? 
Nicht bei jedem Game "lohnt" sich DS, wenn dann die Leistung zu stark sinkt. Da muss dann eine neue Karte her oder auf DS verzichtet werden


----------



## Iro540 (6. Mai 2013)

Klar  das ich mit mehr fps (bis zu einem gewissen grad) fluessigere darstellung habe. Auch wenn ich mit fast identischen fps unterwegs bin, habe ich das gefuehl, dass es irgendwie mit ds schwammiger wirkt. Die optik ist aber schoen und die moechte ich gerne behalten . Aber irgendwas ist ja immer . 

Ich glaube, meine karte aollte das aber packen (asus hd 7970 dc2 3gb). Habe leichtes oc mit 1000mhz und 140 vram. Ausser ich han eine faule montagskarte erwischt.


----------



## Arno1978 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Zur Info

Ich habe voe 2 Tagen den Catalyst 13.5 Beta 3 ganz normal über den Catalyst 12.2 Beta 7 drüber installiert und es hat alles ohne Probs geklappt


----------



## drebbin (6. Mai 2013)

Verständnisfrage:
2*ssaa= 1,42*1,42 AchsenAuflösung
Also 
2*ssaa=2720*1530,in Bezug auf full hd

Heißt das auch das das Bild komplett identisch ist,unabhängig ob ich nun 2*ssaa einstelle oder downsampling betreibe?


----------



## Ion (6. Mai 2013)

Nicht ganz
Das normale SSAA entspricht SGSSAA
Downsampling entspricht OGSSAA

Ich für meinen Teil finde letzteres schöner, beide kombiniert ergibt allerdings das beste Bild


----------



## drebbin (6. Mai 2013)

Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen sg(spare grid?) Und o(keine Ahnung)?


----------



## KrHome (6. Mai 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen sg(spare grid?) Und o(keine Ahnung)?


 Sparse Grid und Ordered Grid.

2xSGSSAA entspricht 4xOGSSAA, was die Kantenglättung angeht (4xSGSSAA entspricht 16xOGSSAA) - durch das unterschiedliche Abtastmuster (Grid) gibt es minimale Abweichungen, auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen möchte.

Dabei ist 2xSGSSAA DEUTLICH resourcenschonender, da durch das gedrehte Abtastmuster nicht die 4-fache Auflösung, wie bei 4xOGSSAA berechnet werden muss um eine gleichwertige Kantenglättung zu erreichen. Wie groß der Performance-Unterschied genau ist, hängt vom Spiel ab. 

OGSSAA hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass quasi nebenbei durch die intern höher berechnete Auflösung der Grad der anisotropischen Filterung ansteigt. Man erreicht hiermit dementsprechend höhere Werte als die durch den Treiber möglichen 16xAF.

Außerdem erfasst OGSSAA das gesammte Bild. SGSSAA hat die selben Kompatibilitätsprobleme wie MSAA mit modernen Game-Engines und glättet daher evtl. Teile des Bildes garnicht.

Downsampling ist, was den Rechenaufwand und das optische Ergebnis angeht, das Gleiche wie OGSSAA (2x2 DS = 4xOGSSAA). Unterschiede entstehen höchstens durch Kompatibilitätsprobleme, wie ein unterschiedlich großes HUD.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2013)

Genau! Zwei Ergänzungen: 

1. Auch SGSSAA erhöht den AF-Grad, sofern das Texture LOD angepasst wird; OGSSAA macht das prinzipbedingt automatisch und wegen der regelmäßigen Abtastung etwas besser.

2. In der kommenden PCGH haben wir ein SGSSAA-Special und klären dort über die Unterschiede zu Downsampling/OGSSAA auf. Habe den Artikel gerade beendet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (6. Mai 2013)

Hatte AMD imo eigentlich die bessere LOD Anpassung oder hatte Nvidia mittlerweile gleichgezogen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2013)

Nvidia hat soweit ich weiß nichts mehr an der LOD-Anpassung gedreht, zumindest lassen unsere neuen Tests diesen Schluss zu.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Goldschlappi (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt leider ein kleines Problem bei meinem Downsample "freischalten"
Vorgeschichte: als ich hier vom "overhertzen" gehört habe, wollte ich es auch ausprobieren, aber dann wurde irgendwie der ganze AMD und Monitor Treiber "zerstört" und ich musst nachdem ich festgestellt habe, das ich es nicht mehr wiederherstellen kann (auch kein neuen Treiber neu drauf machen funktionierte nicht).
Dann habe ich Windows neu drauf gemacht, wollte ich sowieso mal machen. 
Jetzt wollte ich nach einer Woche ca. wieder versuchen den alten Treiber drauf zumachen und dann die neuen Auflösungen freischalten, aber da wird dann wieder der Treiber zerstört und ich kann keine Anwendungen (Videos, Spiele) mehr anschauen, da bugt dann alles rum. Dann habe ich gerade eben Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und jetzt funktioniert alles wieder. Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne Downsamplen, vorallem wegen GTA 4 (als Beispiel).
Weis einer von euch was da das Problem ist und wie ich es lösen kann?


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Wie genau schaltest du denn die Auflösungen frei? Denn soweit ich weiß kann eine Änderung der Auflösung den Treiber nicht "zestören"


----------



## Goldschlappi (7. Mai 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie genau schaltest du denn die Auflösungen frei? Denn soweit ich weiß kann eine Änderung der Auflösung den Treiber nicht "zestören"


 
Ganz normal, wie es im Video (auf der Heft DVD) beschrieben wird. Ich ersetze den Monitor Treiber im Geräte Manager durch ersetzten einer .inf Datei. Nachdem ich diese ausgetauscht habe klappt irgendwie gar nichts mehr


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Hast du es mal ohne austauschen des Treibers versucht? Manche User berichten davon das es auch ohne funktioniert.
Ansonsten, welchen Treiber nutzt du?

Ich gebe dir mal meinen, mit dem ich vor einiger Zeit erfolgreich Downsampling anwenden konnte:
File-Upload.net - Monitor-Mod-f--r-AMD-Karten-Downsampling.rar


----------



## Goldschlappi (7. Mai 2013)

Ich verwende den "AMD_Catalyst_13.3_Beta3" einen anderen konnte ich nicht wirklich drauf machen, weil da dann auch das oben beschrieben Problem auftrat 

Naja, beim Treiber Austausch habe ich direkt nichts mit der Monitor.inf gemacht, ich habe die .inf aus dem AMD Treiber Ordner replaced: "C7150272.inf"

EDIT: Also so normal kann ich es nicht machen, da sagt das Programm, das es nicht geht. Aber was mich wundert ist, ist das dort immer noch die alten Custom Auflösungen drinn sind, was mir eigentlich nicht so ganz gefällt und vielleicht manche Fehler verursacht :/
Weis einer wie ich da die Profile etc. alles löschen kann?


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Ich muss dazu sagen: Ich kenne das Video vom Heft nicht.
Ich kenne es nur so:

Für DS beim AMD Karten braucht man das DS Tool und einen alternativen Monitor Treiber
Aus dem Treiber-Ordner von AMD selbst braucht man eigentlich nichts tauschen, bzw. vielleicht hast du gerade deswegen solche Probleme.

Bei manchen klappt es über das Tool ohne neuen Mon-Treiber, bei manchen nur mit. Und soweit ich weiß funktioniert DS derzeit nur mit dem 12.11 Beta (dort einmal eingerichtet und den neuen Treiber drüber aber auch mit neueren)


----------



## Goldschlappi (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, das man es nur mit dem 12.11 BETA 11 als letztes machen konnte wurde auch gesagt und deswegen soll man ja davon den Monitortreiber installieren 
Nochmal etwas sehr kurioses: Deine Monitor.inf Datei ist ja nur 1KB groß, meine jetzige ist aber fast 1MB groß...


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Dann frage ich mich was du da eigentlich für eine Datei hast 
Ich würde sagen, probier es mit meinem Treiber mal aus. Ich konnte damit (bei mir) keine Probleme feststellen.
Und falls es gar nicht will, versuch dir irgendwie mit Inject_SMAA oder SGSSAA zu helfen etc.


----------



## Scalon (7. Mai 2013)

Den Monitortreiber musst du doch nur verändern, wenn "Modi ausblenden die von diesem ..." ausgegraut ist, sonst müsste es doch ohne Treiberveränderung gehen.


----------



## Goldschlappi (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Monitor.inf von dir jetzt mal installiert und werde den PC morgen neustarten (Jetzt klappt es noch nicht).
Wenn ich jetzt die Auflösung im DSTool ändern will steht da immer: "ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set () Failed!"

Es ärgert mich nur ein bisschen, weil es vor 1 Woche, bevor ich Overhertzt habe, alles schön funktionierte


----------



## Goldschlappi (8. Mai 2013)

Also nachdem ich jetzt den PC neugestartet habe, ist es so wie vorher, ich habe zwar keine Probleme und alles läuft, aber wenn ich eine Custom Auflösung anwenden möchte steht da immer noch: "ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set () Failed!"


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, genau die Meldung kommt eigentlich nur sofern der Mon-Treiber noch nicht installiert ist. Oder falls nicht der richtige Treiber installiert ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Oder falls nicht der richtige Treiber installiert ist.



Bei uns nur deswegen. Wie gesagt, ein sauber installierter 13er-Catalyst schluckt keine neuen Auflösungen. Warum auch immer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Goldschlappi (8. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei uns nur deswegen. Wie gesagt, ein sauber installierter 13er-Catalyst schluckt keine neuen Auflösungen. Warum auch immer.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ja, das hast du ja auch im Video gesagt, aber ich habe jetzt das Problem, das wenn ich irgendetwas an dem Treiber ändere (Nur den Bildschirmtreiber ersetze oder einen ganz neuen Treiber drauf mache) das System das aus irgendeinem Grund nicht aufnimmt und sagt das ich keinen Treiber installiert habe. Auch wenn ich danach den alten wieder versuche drauf zumachen passiert leider wenig positives, da muss ich dann die Systemwiederherstellung für einen vernünftigen Treiber, wie er vorher war, nutzen. :/

EDIT: Mit dem neuen Monitortreiber von dir (Ion) klappt zwar aufm Desktop alles, aber wenn ich eine Anwendung (Spiel) starte, dann steht auf dem Monitor: DVI Hertzanzahl außerhalb vom Bereich: 33,7 khz / 60 hz (ist nur grob wiedergegeben).
Ich glaube ich gebe es auf mit dem DS und warte dann bis es standardmäßig im Treiber drinn ist oder ich einen echten 4k Monitor besitze


----------



## Summer46 (29. Juni 2013)

ich hab ein kleines Problem undzwar hatte ich das schonmal hinbekommen mit dem Downsampling bei AMD aber jetzt funktioniert es nicht mehr...

Ich habe den Treiber für den Monitor den alten CCC Treiber installiert.
Wenn ich den Downsamplinggui 0.6 öffnen will schließt er sich wieder direkt. Es erscheint kurz soein schwarzes Fenster.
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juni 2013)

Zieh dir am besten mal die Java JRE neu.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2013)

Hm... Treiber und Java wegputzen und sauber neu installieren?

Wenn das auch nichts bringt, kann mans auch mal einfach mit dem aktuellsten Treiber und der Einstellung der gewünschten DS-Auflösung per CRU versuchen.
Klappt wohl nicht überall, aber bei meinem System schon - ganz ohne Alt-Treiber-Voodoo. Egal ob 13.4 oder 13.6 - völlig problemfrei.
Ist immer einen Versuch wert - ist ja kein Aufwand. Entweder geht es oder eben nicht.
Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)


----------



## Summer46 (29. Juni 2013)

Boar soeine nervige S**** Der Treiber lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen.
Wieso kann das Amd nicht einfach wie bei NVIDIA machen und im Treiber einbauen.

Ich mache mal beide Platt jetzt und Probiere das mit Custom Resolution...


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe die Auflösung in CRU oben bei "Detailed Resolutions" eingegeben (Automatic / LCD reduced).


----------



## Summer46 (29. Juni 2013)

und was muss ich dann machen? Neustarten`? Ich habe die Auflösung auch dort eingegeben doch ich finde die nicht bei CCC


----------



## Summer46 (29. Juni 2013)

Ja hat geklappt endlich ....!


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2013)

Für den aktiven Monitortreiber (mit dem Sternchen) die gewünschte Auflösung (wenn du einen HD-Monitor mit 1920x1080 hast, genügt für den ersten Test ohne viel Rechnerei auch einfach 2560x1440 für den ersten Test) wie beschrieben eingeben, mit OK bestätigen ... und neu booten.
Sicherheitshalber (ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob das ein "muss" ist) vor dem Booten noch "Modi ausblenden, die von diesem Monitor nicht dargestellt werden können" enthaken (Bildschirmauflösung/Erweiterte Einstellungen/Monitor).
Dann kannst du die neue Auflösung nachdem Reboot schon auf dem Desktop auswählen - oder eben nicht. 

Nachtrag: Oh, ich war wohl etwas lahm beim tippen.  Hat geklappt? Super. 
Geht also auch ohne Krampf - nur wohl nicht generell überall.


----------



## Summer46 (29. Juni 2013)

hmm aber ich bekomme die Auflösung 2880x1600 nicht also Full HD +50%
Bei meiner GTX 770 klappte das bei dem selben Monitor ohne Probleme...!

Hab ne Sapphire 7970 Oc Boost Edition


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2013)

Tja... das ist der Haken bei AMD, da läuft das mit den DS-Auflösungen auch anders als bei NV.
Versuch's mal mit 2760x1552.


----------



## Summer46 (30. Juni 2013)

nein geht leider auch nicht ..!

naja hauptsache 2560x1440 geht..

Was kann ich den noch ausprobieren das so ähnlich ist wie 2880x1600?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juni 2013)

Langsam von 2560 hochtasten...  z.b. in 16er-Schritten. Mit der entsprechenden vertikalen Auflösung für 16:9 - die muss man je nach horizontalem Wert schon mal etwas auf- oder abrunden.


----------

